# 810 blizzard a frame problems



## joebob (Dec 30, 2008)

I have four blizzard 810's they are all 2007's. I have a fleet of 30 plow trucks. They all experience there share of metal fatigue however the four blizzards are driven by the owners and operation managers. In other words they are not driven as long or as hard as the regular fleet trucks. The problem is that the center pin sleeve and surrounding metal has completely failed. These blades are checked regularly but this problem was not detected, when the pivot fails it caused the angle rams to over extend and blow apart. This is the latest of many ongoing problems with these blades. If these blades were older I would chalk it up to wear and tear, but they are practially new. Has anyone experienced this and have any great ideas on how to repair so that they are stronger.


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

imo, get rid of them. boss or western is your best bet.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

I own my share of Blizzards to include 3 810's all older then 07. They are all 04 models but the most telling fact is they are all PRE-DD. Seems POST-DD plow frames have had there share of failures. 

That is just unacceptable impossible for 3 plows all on different trucks to have the same exact failure at the same exact time. Has to be a MFG issue. As for a repair to make stronger I would again say all of mine are just fine from day one. Get the MFG to get you some replacements ASAP. With a fleet of 30 trucks I would think the MFG would be interested in making this right!

Let us know how DD responses to this issue. 

Best, Ron G.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

no lead;695634 said:


> imo, get rid of them. boss or western is your best bet.


That is valued added for sure. Do you have anything in the way of experience with running multiple plows with different drivers in different conditions to support that advice??

I had Western Plows before I switched to Blizzard. The switch was after two A frames and a Quadrant on the smae plow in 2 seasons.

Asked me how many A frames and Quardants I have repalced since then.

I am sorry now I see you are a foreman @ a Western dealer OF COURSE you want to tell a guy to buy plows that fail should you actaully use them. Oh, but the paint sure does last long.

BTW riddle me this Joker, why did DD buy Blizzard??????

Ron G.


----------



## joebob (Dec 30, 2008)

these blades have had there share of warrenty issues. we have had wings replaced do to stoppers being installed in wrong spot, Three new wiring harness kits. Our 8611 over extended at least 10 rams last year because there is no stopper mounted on the A frame so that if you have a bad hit on the left it pops the ram out of the cylinder on the right. We have solved this problem I think but as the blade gets older and looser the problem reoccurs. And no it is not driver error most of the time. Our dealer has been great so far, we will see how they are with this issue


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

I do not think it is a driver issue at all. 

I have heard about the Stop issues. Again I think DD is the cause of this issue not the plow design. Now I know there will be people out there that say "OH, NO DD is not to blame" but what is the thing that changed with the Blizzard plow line??? DD bought them and started DDing the crap out of the MFG process. 

I have to say I am just ordering a new 8611LP for the 08 F-450 and I am really re-thinking just taking my PRE-DD LP and mounting it to the new truck.

Ron G.


----------



## joebob (Dec 30, 2008)

There are a lot of moving parts on these blades and I know that there will be more problems then a regular straight bladed would have. But these ones have been absolute lemmons, So I would have to agree with you about the mfg process. Will we buy any more, no way. We have a couple of Arctic 9 foot trip edge blades with removable sides. Other than the fact that you have to get out of the truck to take the sides off, they are bullet proof. They are 8 years old and we have only replaced the cutting edges and the side runners. Cost $200 and the plow just as efficiently as the 810. Arctic is a Canadian Blade, Do they sell these in the States?


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

If you have nothing constructive to say to actually answer his question about a BLIZZARD then shut it.



no lead;695634 said:


> imo, get rid of them. boss or western is your best bet.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

You will get better advice probably by putting this in the blizzard forum. It then keeps the rif raf out saying you bought the wrong plow. 

I have heard about someone else having problem with the center pin. It just wears out. With heavy use this does happen. Exspeicaly to the post-DD plows. Best think you can do is reweld it up and make it stronger. Its a cheap quick fix, and if you do it right. It will last forever. Hell you could even put in a grease zerk if you wanted to as well. 

I have had my 810 for about 4 years now. And other than wrecking it into another truck at 40mph. I have had no problems out of it so far. And my center pin was just fine even after wrecking it. 

If you have anymore questions i would ask jerre at jerres service in erie, PA


----------



## joebob (Dec 30, 2008)

Got warranty from blizzard. we will see how the new ones are designed.happy new Year!


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Joebob warranty from blizzard is great till you rigs are in the middle of a storm. Here again good product gone bad for a few cost savings ideam from new owner. Why should the end user have to do there own mods. Hope it works out keep us informed on this and what there fix is.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

ah crap i just realized something. My new Aframe came from post-DD. damit, i hope it lasts.


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

4evergreenlawns;695658 said:


> That is valued added for sure. Do you have anything in the way of experience with running multiple plows with different drivers in different conditions to support that advice??
> 
> I had Western Plows before I switched to Blizzard. The switch was after two A frames and a Quadrant on the smae plow in 2 seasons.
> 
> ...


since i was a blizzard dealer for several years, i saw the good bad and ugly. not trying to bash them. just saying the product has its share of issues. as far as experience with multiple plows and drivers, i serviced entire fleets of every make and model you could name. every plow jockey worth his salt will tell you plowing technique breaks A frames and quads. you or i could destroy any plow or truck by abusing it.

truth be told, i would buy a boss before any plow on the planet. having worked on them all, they are about the best for serviceability.

why did DD buy blizzard? they were bankrupt, they got it so cheap they couldn't pass it up. they could scrap all the iron, sell the real estate, and make a tidy profit.

don't want to pee on anyone's little thing here, just offering honest input.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

no lead;696712 said:


> why did DD buy blizzard? they were bankrupt, they got it so cheap they couldn't pass it up. they could scrap all the iron, sell the real estate, and make a tidy profit.
> 
> don't want to pee on anyone's little thing here, just offering honest input.


Honest input. Hate to tell you the blizzard guys were no were near bankrupt. DD paid a premium for the brand for the slide box patent no other reason. If they were bankrupt why did they consider building the buzz box after selling Blizzard. They made a hefty profit off selling, and it had to do with the owners health issues, not money. If you don't know the facts shut the pie hole.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

rsvees;697104 said:


> Honest input. Hate to tell you the blizzard guys were no were near bankrupt. DD paid a premium for the brand for the slide box patent no other reason. If they were bankrupt why did they consider building the buzz box after selling Blizzard. They made a hefty profit off selling, and it had to do with the owners health issues, not money. If you don't know the facts shut the pie hole.


Buzz Box???? What is that? An attachement or something for the plow???

Ron G.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Buzz Box Material Handler not currently in production, only a few were made for testing as far as I know along with a couple all stainless units. The guys that run them love them and I don't think you could convince them to sell unless it was at a hefty price.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

festerw;697328 said:


> Buzz Box Material Handler not currently in production, only a few were made for testing as far as I know along with a couple all stainless units. The guys that run them love them and I don't think you could convince them to sell unless it was at a hefty price.


Oh, now I remember. Funny thing the web site is still active as if the product is availble. However. the product has not been available for several seasons now. Was only avaialble for one season, actaully part of one season.

Seeing how there was such a HUGE pay out for the purchase of Blizzard by DD and the Buzz Box venture was so well received by the market seems like someone could of been hired to deliver the product to customer that wanted to pay for it. Hard to say that with such a limited distribuation of a product that it was a success.

Ron G.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Never said it was a great success like the plow, but the reason for selling had nothing to do with cash.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

rsvees;697390 said:


> Never said it was a great success like the plow, but the reason for selling had nothing to do with cash.


Well I do not know anyone directly involved and I was not sitting at the desk when papers were signed and checks were past accross the table so I am in no position to say what was or was not the case.

What I do know from personal experience.

Before the DD buy out there was very limited production of Blizzard plows by the then owner. I know this from experience as I have been buying Blizzard since 04 and starting considering them in 03. It was my view that one of two thngs were at play: 1) the obvious shortfalls in cash flow prevented adequate inventory requiring the MFG to take orders to get credit line to run production, or 2) this was a martketing plan that cause a supply and demand inflated price point.

After the DD buy out we were told about endless supply of parts but were unable to get parts VIA the DD supply chain. Next thing we heard was about the change to ISO modules on the Blizzard line, then we were told the Dealer market was flooded so new plow were not being built due to a lack of orderes. Then new plows started to appear after being re-tooled warranting the coining of PRE-DD and POST-DD Blizzard plows.

How does this apply to this thread? Well it is easy for those that hang around people that think they are in the know and spread conversations as if they were first hand BUT in fact, just as with my business NO ONE knows what the company looks like on a balance sheet but me and a few select others. Therefore, how anyone can really say what the conditions of the buy out really were would only be supporting rumors.

What we do know from the proof of what is happen across the nation is DD is having issues with is core PRE-DD Blizzard owns touting about how great and well built the Blizzard plows are and new POST-DD owner saying the Blizzard line is junk and falling apart. That is something that can be proven nation wide.

I tend to operate my business in a world of what I know and can delvier not what I heard from the guys at the pub while I was having a beer with my new found friends that happen to be sell me something. Then by repeating it makes me powerfull as I have information no one else has.

The Blizzard line is a great product line with some awesome engineering behind it. However, if the current MFG is going to shortcut the piss out of it to save nickels and dimes they are going to prove all the PRE-DD owner right when they said after the buy out DD was going to run the Blizzard line into the ground and fill the void in the market share with red and yellow look alikes.

Ron G.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Again we are off topic, but how have you been privilaged enough to see the financial records of the company? Were you a stock holder? IMO they are still a great plow that a good company has taken a few steps backwards. Will it continue? Only time will tell..... In the mean time I think we all know there are things that can be done to make these blades better with only a few extra dollars to get it there. Should we have to? Of course not, but if you want the best plow it's what you have to do.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

rsvees;697661 said:


> Again we are off topic, but how have you been privilaged enough to see the financial records of the company? Were you a stock holder? IMO they are still a great plow that a good company has taken a few steps backwards. Will it continue? Only time will tell..... In the mean time I think we all know there are things that can be done to make these blades better with only a few extra dollars to get it there. Should we have to? Of course not, but if you want the best plow it's what you have to do.


Rich,

Funny how it was not long ago a guy by the name of Brendan was quick to point out others posting off topic too.

Where did I ever say I saw the company records? Also to my knowledge before the sale Blizzard was family owned so what stocks are you talking about? I said exactly the oppisite in that I HAVE NO IDEA what the cash situation was and NONE OF US WERE THERE!!! Read it again.

Off topic?? You are the one with all the family history. How about something concrete about your experience with the Blizzard plow you own and operate and how it apples to failure PRE/POST DD to this situation.

What exactly have you offered this person that might help him with his situation??? Something you repeated after hearing it how many times removed about the family problems of the previous owners. That is very helpful to a business operator that has 4 plows out of service and asking for what others in the field know about it.

Keep up the great work. Next time just cut and paste from LTS and put it here.

Ron G.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

4evergreenlawns;697671 said:


> Rich,
> 
> Where did I ever say I saw the company records? Also to my knowledge before the sale Blizzard was family owned so what stocks are you talking about? I said exactly the oppisite in that I HAVE NO IDEA what the cash situation was and NONE OF US WERE THERE!!! Read it again.
> 
> Ron G.





4evergreenlawns;697592 said:


> How does this apply to this thread? Well it is easy for those that hang around people that think they are in the know and spread conversations as if they were first hand BUT in fact, *just as with my business *NO ONE knows what the company looks like on a balance sheet but me and a few select others. Therefore, how anyone can really say what the conditions of the buy out really were would only be supporting rumors.
> 
> Ron G.


I too was confused by your statement, I re-read and highlighted the confusing parts.

I understand what you said, but to someone not reading every single word, this may be confusing.

Clarity to Rich at least............


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

stroker79;697710 said:


> I too was confused by your statement, I re-read and highlighted the confusing parts.


Doug,

"just as with my business NO ONE knows what the company looks like on a balance sheet but me and a few select others"

I was talk about the balance sheet of my company. Same as the balance sheet of any company NO ONE really knows what it looks like but a select few. Not like as if anyone is running around say, "Hey, I am about to close my doors so will you buy my company".

I have no idea of the money arrangement the fact remains there is a PRE-DD and POST-DD quality control issue and the numbers behind the sale have little to do with it.

Ron G.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Yes, I understand that Ron, was just clarifying because I thought the same thing as Rich until I went back and re-read. I just highlighted the sections where he thought you were stating that you had information about Blizzards books.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

Well, I never ment to imply that at all. I am sorry for the confussing message. Sounded fine in my mind when I was typing it. 

If that was the way it is being read it is not the intent. Same was with the opening that there is no way for anyone to really know what the terms and/or conditions of any contract settlement are unless you were party to the entire deal making from start to finish. 

Ron G.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Agreed with your overall statements!

Only reason im reading this is because at this point the only other plow id likely buy is a blizzard. I like the Boss alot but would def consider a blizzard in the future.


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

stroker79;697741 said:


> Agreed with your overall statements!
> 
> Only reason im reading this is because at this point the only other plow id likely buy is a blizzard. I like the Boss alot but would def consider a blizzard in the future.


I'd like a Boss V/Blizzard Power Plow hybrid (expandable V plow)


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

My yard space is in Elgin off Rt.25 & Rt.20. There is no hiding what I own, how it is used, or how I treat any of my equipment. You are more then welcome to take a look at anything I own both on the Snow/Lawn/Hardscape side of things. 

I have invested alot of time in making purchasing choices. Over the years I have made some bad ones (VEEPRO8000) and have been quick to continue using what meet my needs based on how I conduct business. Does not make it right for everyone just what works for me. 


Ron G.


----------

